# Travel in Iran - from london



## arkiboys (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello,
Hope you are well.

Recently subscribed to this site...
Anyone is aware of any restrictions (Apart from the related corona virus issues) to driving from london to (Mainly in Iran) and back?
for example:
1- Border crossing from Turkey to Iran. 
           a- I hear either you leave a deposit based on the price of the motorhome and you get to have three months max in the country. Then get the deposit back when leaving the                          country
           b- to get what I think is called "carnet" from say TheAA in uk
           c- both a and b seem to be expensive. Are these necessary and are there other options?
2- Is diesel provided only in the towns in Iran? It looks like most cars are petrol engines over there and diesel stations seem to be all outside the towns? and in Iran even the diesel                   fuels are for lorries and not suitable for motorhome diesel engines? Not sure how much of these are true.
3- Although I do not have a motorhome yet, I believe they are mostly diesel engines in uk? if so, I wonder if this will be an issue in Iran based on my comment in point number 2                      above? 
4- At present the only thing holding us back to buy a motorhome (I will rent a couple for a couple of weeks first to become familiar with them) is that my driveway is only 7m in depth.           Initial searches show there are good length of up o 6.5m with good toilet and shower sizes. with the length of 6.5 to 7m in mind for a motorhome, not sure which                                    motorhomes have the biggest water tank size for shower and waste tank for toilet as there may not be a-lot of places to refill/empty tanks...

Thank you


----------



## Robmac (Oct 2, 2021)

Hello and welcome,

I can't help with many of your questions, but travel to Iran is advised against IF you are a British national.

If you do go there though, please let us know how you get on.

Good luck.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 2, 2021)

This site linked will be a far more valuable resource than here and it has a forum. As a Brit getting a visa should be your primary concern and research how to fill it in, *one* poorly chosen word can see your application rejected.

A large expense you have failed to mention is as a Brit unless you play the system you will have to pay for a gov guide that travels with you

Dont worry about diesel as countries everywhere rely on trucks, I dont know about sulphur content of fuel in Iran so do some research as if you get a smart engine it might not like it and refuse to run so bare that in mind with your choice if diesel is poor quality









						The Silk Road Travel Guide | Caravanistan
					

Caravanistan is a travel guide for Central Asia and the Silk Road. Studiously updated. All you need to know to start planning your trip.




					caravanistan.com
				













						Iranian visa guide | Caravanistan
					

A guide to getting an Iranian visa: application, embassy reports, letter of invitation, visa on arrival,…




					caravanistan.com
				




For someone that is coming across as inexperienced you have picked one hell of a destination   

When do you plan to leave?


----------



## Tookey (Oct 2, 2021)

Temporary Carnet de Passage at Iranian border – Overland To Iran
					






					www.overlandtoiran.com
				




A user friendly explanation


----------



## wildebus (Oct 2, 2021)

Tookey said:


> This site linked will be a far more valuable resource than here and it has a forum. As a Brit getting a visa should be your primary concern and research how to fill it in, *one* poorly chosen word can see your application rejected.
> 
> A large expense you have failed to mention is as a Brit unless you play the system you will have to pay for a gov guide that travels with you
> 
> ...


I think it is quite clear why Iran..... If you want to drive overland from Turkey to Afghanistan, Iran is the most direct route


----------



## Tookey (Oct 2, 2021)

Why Iran out of interest?


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 2, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Why Iran out of interest?


Hi,
Thank you for your replies...
I am a little familiar with the country and there is a lot of history


----------



## Tookey (Oct 2, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your replies...
> I am a little familiar with the country and there is a lot of history


Excellent stuff. I would love to visit and have read that the Iranians are extremely welcoming and overjoyed that you have come to see their country.

Please let us know how things develop as I am very interested. Are you planning to venture from sealed roads as I am slightly concerned about your vehicle choice but obviously it's of no issue if not leaving tarmac (7m MH's have a long and low tail which greatly affects your 'departure' angle of a depression in a track)


----------



## RV2MAX (Oct 2, 2021)

Do you have a driving licence for over 3500kg  as I would suggest  you will need a vehicle that has enough payload , and also ruggedly constructed . 
The customs (carnet) are non avoidable .


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 2, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> Do you have a driving licence for over 3500kg  as I would suggest  you will need a vehicle that has enough payload , and also ruggedly constructed .
> The customs (carnet) are non avoidable .


I only have a normal uk drivers licence


----------



## Tookey (Oct 2, 2021)

You are on the right forum for advice about motorhomes but members need to know what your actual plans are with regards to surfaces to be driven on and time expected to be spent off grid and energy requirements. I get the impression from experienced members that budget motorhomes on a washboard track would literally shake hab box furniture to bits, people need to know your requirements and budget to help you choose a suitable MH


----------



## Tookey (Oct 2, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> I only have a normal uk drivers licence


This excludes 7m MH's (as far as I am aware) unless you upgrade your license


----------



## mark61 (Oct 2, 2021)

All depends when you passed driving test.

https://www.gov.uk/driving-motorhome


----------



## barryd (Oct 2, 2021)

Will watch with interest. Sounds like an interesting adventure. Ive never been further east than Slovenia in the van but I would have thought for such a venture you need something big and beefy with maybe all wheel drive rather than a conventional motorhome. I was going to say get something ex military but on reflection, maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 2, 2021)

Does sound like a great trip. Any light commercial will be well up to the trip, if buying new I'd check if Ad Blue is available there, then I'm pretty sure it'll be safe to assume the diesel is ok for modern diesels, if not it may be worth looking at used Euro 5's or older. 
Unless you intend going "off piste" 4x4 is a nice luxury, but certainly not necessary. Regardless of van, I'd be looking to upgrade tyres to the highest load capacity, and if possible slightly larger enabling you to run at a lower psi than usual on very rough roads, (adjust style of driving accordingly), it's just far more comfortable all-round when everything is at say 75% capacity, rather than at max. Less prone to damage/wear & tear too. 

As for conversion, all down to how many people traveling, luxuries you expect and budget.


----------



## colinm (Oct 2, 2021)

Tookey said:


> with regards to surfaces to be driven on and time expected to be spent off grid and energy requirements. I get the impression from experienced members that budget motorhomes on a washboard track would literally shake hab box furniture to bits,


We had to abandon a side trip to Grand Canyon Skywalk as the RV wasn't up to the road conditions, coaches where passing us with no problems, but after dropping to around 10mph and the body and fixing still shaking at an alarming rate we had to turn back.


----------



## Annsman (Oct 4, 2021)

I doubt very much you’d get any standard motorhome insurance company to give you cover to go there. 
With regards to the van, there are quite a few “off road” motorhomes out there, but these tend to be self build overland types. There is a show dedicated for these types of vehicle every year. It’s called The Adventure Overland Show. You’ve just missed this years, it’s in September.
There is also a company called Overseas Far East, on Google. That do organised motorhome trip to Ian, and other countries.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Tookey said:


> This site linked will be a far more valuable resource than here and it has a forum. As a Brit getting a visa should be your primary concern and research how to fill it in, *one* poorly chosen word can see your application rejected.
> 
> A large expense you have failed to mention is as a Brit unless you play the system you will have to pay for a gov guide that travels with you
> 
> ...



I had a quick read of the links you posted. Thanks for that as it is interesting stuff.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 4, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your replies...
> I am a little familiar with the country and there is a lot of history


I have been thinking about your plans as I am intrigued. I am very pro solo travel but in this scenario and because you mention history I am inclined to recommend considering a tour. If you spent your money on a quality guided tour rather than a MH I suspect you might get a more rewarding experience with regards to the history of Iran. Will you be travelling on a British passport as this is part of the reason I am thinking a tour might be more enjoyable?

Maybe the journey to Iran is important to you so my point is pointless. Myself and I believe others would be interested in you sharing some more details if you care to share.


----------



## byron (Oct 4, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Hello,
> Hope you are well.
> 
> Recently subscribed to this site...
> ...


Go on...horizons unlimited...matey.there will be all the info ya need on there


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Going to Iran, make sure all your gunners are up to the job.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Going to Iran, make sure all your gunners are up to the job.View attachment 102429


Governments and the people are two very different groups. Travellers from countries that can easily enter and travel around Iran speak very highly about the reception they received and the country generally.

I wouldn't want an Iranian judging the reception they would experience in the UK by the actions of our government


----------



## shaunr68 (Oct 4, 2021)

I follow the YouTube channel of a Dutch fella who travelled across the 'stans in a converted Russian van, he spent some time in Iran a few years ago.  Huub Vlogs.  It looks like a fascinating and welcoming place, the world seems to be opening up like never before for those who like a bit of adventure.  Good luck with your trip.   relevant videos here: https://www.youtube.com/c/HuubVlogs/search?query=iran


----------



## aross (Oct 5, 2021)

I have been to Iran several times (family connections) and have always been almost embarrassed by the courtesy shown to me by the people there. Very warm and welcoming. They're having a very hard time of it at the moment - sanctions are causing massive inflation - but their spirit is remarkable. I think it's a wonderful country to visit with beautiful cities and amazing architecture.


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 6, 2021)

Tookey said:


> You are on the right forum for advice about motorhomes but members need to know what your actual plans are with regards to surfaces to be driven on and time expected to be spent off grid and energy requirements. I get the impression from experienced members that budget motorhomes on a washboard track would literally shake hab box furniture to bits, people need to know your requirements and budget to help you choose a suitable MH


Hi,
Hope all is well...
Thank you for your message.
To answer your question regarding budget, I have around £40K to spend and as mentioned previously, trying to find out which motorhome or anything similar (Not sure what anything similar to motorhome is called  ) has biggest water/waste tank for now.
Many thanks


----------



## number14 (Oct 6, 2021)

Take a look at Wildax. Their tanks are bigger than average  - 100l fresh and 100l waste - and build quality is OK. Well,  I'm happy with mine anyway.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 6, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Hi,
> Hope all is well...
> Thank you for your message.
> To answer your question regarding budget, I have around £40K to spend and as mentioned previously, trying to find out which motorhome or anything similar (Not sure what anything similar to motorhome is called  ) has biggest water/waste tank for now.
> Many thanks


You still haven't said whether you plan to leave tarmac or not   

With that budget and your plans personally I would be looking at LWB (maybe XLWB) expedition converted Merc Sprinters or similiar (VW, Iveco) , probably not 4x4 as that costs extra £ and might well be completely unnecessary for your plans. For 40k you wont get the dogs danglies but still a good one, you're not going to the Congo so should be fine. Iveco/Peugeot you will get the most bang for your buck but they aren't Mercs, your choice.

Unless you plan to take the kitchen sink the payloads are sufficient 

They dont scream 'tourist'

Easier to make secure

Mechanics are familiar with them (Turkey and Iran)

If converted properly furniture shouldn't be chipboard

If expedition converted the water tank should be large enough already

The tail is still quite long on (X)LWB but a bash plate is easy to fit

Roof or rear racks readily available 

But....

The creature comforts will not be the same as a trad MH

Are you planning to leave tarmac??? Half of my points are irrelevant if you're not.

Don't get overly concerned though as don't lose sight of the fact that you could do the trip in a 2wd car, tent, bucket and water/fuel can.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 6, 2021)

Appears to tick a lot of boxes if you don't mind an oldie. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224629093454?hash=item344ceff44e:g:c-IAAOSwdRdhVWCr


----------



## Tookey (Oct 6, 2021)

Arkiboys, Mark's link looks great

Beware, overlander vehicles are a type of vehicle very popular with scammers on e-bay. Eyes open and trust your gut instinct


----------



## davep10000 (Oct 7, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Appears to tick a lot of boxes if you don't mind an oldie.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224629093454?hash=item344ceff44e:g:c-IAAOSwdRdhVWCr


I had a look over this at the overland show a couple of weeks ago.
Its certainly got the pedigree a new conversion wouldnt have, and has actually been tested in anger.
Obviously its OTT if never used off road. Fuel consumption may be an issue as well.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 7, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> I had a look over this at the overland show a couple of weeks ago.
> Its certainly got the pedigree a new conversion wouldnt have, and has actually been tested in anger.
> Obviously its OTT if never used off road. Fuel consumption may be an issue as well.


Surprised it didn't get sold at the show tbh. Looks like a really nice set up and without seeing it the price seems reasonable considering the present market


----------



## Tookey (Oct 7, 2021)

Arkiboy, after Dave's (knows vehicles) comment you should consider this vehicle in my opinion. Your budget means you can afford the possibly low mpg and afford any required work. Unless you have an accident I think you could sell post trip at a similar price if you wanted to, the miles you put on a new engine wont concern anyone as its diesel and you will have only warmed it up.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 7, 2021)

Tookey said:


> This excludes 7m MH's (as far as I am aware) unless you upgrade your license



Nope it excludes MHs over 3.5t. for which you need class C1

Length is not involved.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 7, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Not sure which  motorhomes have the biggest water tank size for shower and waste tank for toilet as there may not be a-lot of places to refill/empty tanks...



You need to do a bit more basic research about motorhomes.
Most have
a) fresh water tank for drinking / washing / showering.
b) waste tank for "grey" water. e.g. water you have showered in.
c) a cassette toilet for toilet waste and flushed water. 

a&b vary by motorhome but are typically 80-110 litre
c is sufficient for around 4-6 days for 1 person.

To be honest the whole project seems ambitious for someone without any experience, like the people who buy a small boat and set sail for the Caribbean. But if you do go for it good luck.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 7, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Nope it excludes MHs over 3.5t. for which you need class C1
> 
> Length is not involved.


I wasn't clear, I meant I wasnt aware of any 7m MH's sub 3.5


----------



## Tookey (Oct 7, 2021)

r4dent said:


> You need to do a bit more basic research about motorhomes.
> Most have
> a) fresh water tank for drinking / washing / showering.
> b) waste tank for "grey" water. e.g. water you have showered in.
> ...


EU and Turkey should be no issue which only leaves Iran as the tricky bit. I think northern Scandanavia during the winter months would be far more dangerous/adventurous. Arky could crash yes, but I dont think it's any more likely to happen than in Spain.

The ambitious bit is the paperwork


----------



## r4dent (Oct 7, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I wasn't clear, I meant I wasnt aware of any 7m MH's sub 3.5


My Bailey AA 745 is 7.5m and under 3.5t.  I lost my C1 when I started injecting to treat my diabetes.  The are many other vans under 3.5t but over 7m.


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 7, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I have been thinking about your plans as I am intrigued. I am very pro solo travel but in this scenario and because you mention history I am inclined to recommend considering a tour. If you spent your money on a quality guided tour rather than a MH I suspect you might get a more rewarding experience with regards to the history of Iran. Will you be travelling on a British passport as this is part of the reason I am thinking a tour might be more enjoyable?
> 
> Maybe the journey to Iran is important to you so my point is pointless. Myself and I believe others would be interested in you sharing some more details if you care to share.


I have been to Iran a few times on short breaks (Last time we hired a 4x4). Loved all three weeks of it...
This time I thought, we travel through countries (say within 2 weeks visiting countries on the way till we get to the border of turkey/Iran.)
And then perhaps 4 weeks in Iran and then a slow drive back to London.
A few years ago we drove through europe within 4 weeks visiting several countries up to and including croatia and then back to London.
A very pleasant drive my wife and I enjoyed.
I have around £40K to spend on a vehicle for such travel and I thought since we will have to use the shower and toilet as we will be on the road/campsite perhaps I look for a vehicle with big water tank/waste tank.
Drive way can take max 7m vehicle.
I got my drivers licence back in 1988 

Apologies for late reply. Not sure how to get the automated email setup here.

Kind regards


----------



## Tookey (Oct 8, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> I have been to Iran a few times on short breaks (Last time we hired a 4x4). Loved all three weeks of it...
> This time I thought, we travel through countries (say within 2 weeks visiting countries on the way till we get to the border of turkey/Iran.)
> And then perhaps 4 weeks in Iran and then a slow drive back to London.
> A few years ago we drove through europe within 4 weeks visiting several countries up to and including croatia and then back to London.
> ...


No need to apologise

Sounds great. Have you viewed the vehicle in Mark's link? The fact the one of the forum members has viewed it at the Overland show means that it is not an Ebay scam and the owners are not trying to hide anything, this alone is a very good starting point  

The forum member 'Wildebus' owns a company that designs, supplies and if required can install PV set ups (inc batteries), bespoke to your needs. Myself and many other members have used his service and if your chosen vehicle doesn't have a set up or its outdated I recommend liaising with him unless of course you have the expertise.

When do you plan to leave? If you plan to enter Iran before Jan 23 can you let me know how you are getting on with your visa application please (if you are travelling on a British passport and you don't have family there). Probably best to 'private message' as pretty dull topic for others

Keep us in the loop, quite a few members are interested and following the thread


----------



## Tookey (Oct 8, 2021)

2 weeks visiting countries on the way to Iran/Turkey border, are you leaving from the UK? You an insomniac?   

That's 6 hrs driving a day with only a few rest days, guess you love driving eh

Email; top of the thread there is a 'watch' button, click and you can choose notifications


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 10, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I have been thinking about your plans as I am intrigued. I am very pro solo travel but in this scenario and because you mention history I am inclined to recommend considering a tour. If you spent your money on a quality guided tour rather than a MH I suspect you might get a more rewarding experience with regards to the history of Iran. Will you be travelling on a British passport as this is part of the reason I am thinking a tour might be more enjoyable?
> 
> Maybe the journey to Iran is important to you so my point is pointless. Myself and I believe others would be interested in you sharing some more details if you care to share.


Basically I am not very sure if we can make this trip to Iran happen but hopefully as far as Turkey maybe.
The reason is that the carnett or the passage through the border to Iran seems to be restrictive and expensive for the UK plates.
The main reason is to go to various places in Iran within 6-8 weeks and go mostly from village to village. Alot of history there...
For those interested, you can start looking up persopolis, esfehan, yazd, tabriz,, rasht, tehran, etc.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 10, 2021)

Tookey said:


> 2 weeks visiting countries on the way to Iran/Turkey border, are you leaving from the UK? You an insomniac?
> 
> That's 6 hrs driving a day with only a few rest days, guess you love driving eh
> 
> Email; top of the thread there is a 'watch' button, click and you can choose notifications



6 hours a day could be optimistic.

London to Turkey/Iran border = 3,000 miles.
Allow 4 rest days means 10 travelling days = 300 miles per day.
6 hrs a day means an average of 50 mph, difficult in the sort of truck being suggested 
I think 10 hrs a day is more likely allowing for a lunch stop.

Can't say I fancy that.

If I was planning this journey I would plan 2 travel followed by 1 rest and 6 hours at the wheel with an average speed of 30mph. So 400 miles every 3 days. Therefore, I'd allow 22 - 25 days each way.


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 10, 2021)

Tookey said:


> This excludes 7m MH's (as far as I am aware) unless you upgrade your license


Do you know the max length/weight I am allowed to drive with the normal drivers licence?
Thanks


----------



## Tookey (Oct 10, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Do you know the max length/weight I am allowed to drive with the normal drivers licence?
> Thanks


I poorly worded that sentence. Length doesn't matter, only weight and I incorrectly thought that 7m MH's must exceed 3.5T with payload. As stated by someone previously this is wrong and they are available


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 10, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Does sound like a great trip. Any light commercial will be well up to the trip, if buying new I'd check if Ad Blue is available there, then I'm pretty sure it'll be safe to assume the diesel is ok for modern diesels, if not it may be worth looking at used Euro 5's or older.
> Unless you intend going "off piste" 4x4 is a nice luxury, but certainly not necessary. Regardless of van, I'd be looking to upgrade tyres to the highest load capacity, and if possible slightly larger enabling you to run at a lower psi than usual on very rough roads, (adjust style of driving accordingly), it's just far more comfortable all-round when everything is at say 75% capacity, rather than at max. Less prone to damage/wear & tear too.
> 
> As for conversion, all down to how many people traveling, luxuries you expect and budget.


"As for conversion, all down to how many people traveling, luxuries you expect and budget."
Perhaps 4 adults. Need to get a good size water tank for shower and big waste tank.
Because we may be on the road for awhile before refill


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 10, 2021)

r4dent said:


> 6 hours a day could be optimistic.
> 
> London to Turkey/Iran border = 3,000 miles.
> Allow 4 rest days means 10 travelling days = 300 miles per day.
> ...


Good tip.
I am learning a-lot from you all.
Many thanks


----------



## r4dent (Oct 10, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Do you know the max length/weight I am allowed to drive with the normal drivers licence?
> Thanks



No such thing as "normal" ! 

The rules have changed, and some restrictions can be applied for age or medical reasons. 

Do you have class C or C1 on your licence? 

If you don't  understand please post a photo of both sides of your licence (redacted of course).


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 10, 2021)

Tookey said:


> You still haven't said whether you plan to leave tarmac or not
> 
> With that budget and your plans personally I would be looking at LWB (maybe XLWB) expedition converted Merc Sprinters or similiar (VW, Iveco) , probably not 4x4 as that costs extra £ and might well be completely unnecessary for your plans. For 40k you wont get the dogs danglies but still a good one, you're not going to the Congo so should be fine. Iveco/Peugeot you will get the most bang for your buck but they aren't Mercs, your choice.
> 
> ...


Probably just stick to tarmac.
Thankyou


----------



## arkiboys (Oct 10, 2021)

r4dent said:


> No such thing as "normal" !
> 
> The rules have changed, and some restrictions can be applied for age or medical reasons.
> 
> ...


I have C1.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 10, 2021)

arkiboys said:


> Probably just stick to tarmac.
> Thankyou


A 7meter MH, maybe 4 adults and tarmac...........I'm of no help to you now as many members are far more knowledgeable than me on a suitable vehicles for your needs.

I will follow the developments of your travel plans with interest though


----------



## Jeannie64 (Oct 11, 2021)

I drove an Austin Cambridge to Ceylon (SriLanka now) in the 70’s through Iran and Afghanistan, through the Khyber Pass being part of the route. I hope the roads are now finished!!  The Austin Cambridge had great clearance but the accompanying Mercedes grounded a few times. If you do it would love to hear of your experiences


----------

